# My New BBQ Chop Box with Pics



## hdflame

We cooked 9 Boston Butts for our Fire Dept. Christmas party last year.  When it was time to pull and chop them, one of the guys brought out his BBQ Chop Box that his father-in-law made for him.  Let me just tell you, I had to have one as soon as we started using it!

1 3/4" hard maple chopping board, 1" X 8" red oak sides, all stainless hardware with removable hinges for easy cleaning.  I'll get everything oiled up tomorrow with some mineral oil  I'm going to buff the cleavers and polish them up and refinish the handles.

If anyone is wondering, the handle on the box is a grab bar for a fire truck!  I picked that up from the factory where we bought our last fire trucks and was saving it for a handle when I built my smoker.  Since I bought the Meadow Creek, I didn't need it for a cooker....so I used it here.













IMG_3954_zps438d5f12.jpg



__ hdflame
__ Jan 14, 2015


















IMG_3955_zpsf4869a6e.jpg



__ hdflame
__ Jan 14, 2015


















IMG_3956_zpsf898f836.jpg



__ hdflame
__ Jan 14, 2015


















IMG_3957_zps62a9f7cf.jpg



__ hdflame
__ Jan 14, 2015


















IMG_3958_zpsd8360864.jpg



__ hdflame
__ Jan 14, 2015


















IMG_3959_zps6ce2e8d5.jpg



__ hdflame
__ Jan 14, 2015


















IMG_3961_zps9755a2b7.jpg



__ hdflame
__ Jan 14, 2015


















IMG_3964_zps270178c0.jpg



__ hdflame
__ Jan 14, 2015


















IMG_3965_zps663a260d.jpg



__ hdflame
__ Jan 14, 2015


















IMG_3966_zpse0480e45.jpg



__ hdflame
__ Jan 14, 2015


----------



## themule69

Nice looking chop box. maybe I need to build one some day.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## bear55

Now that is nice.


----------



## b-one

Looks very nice but we need to see action pictures.


----------



## hdflame

Thanks.  If you ever use one, you'll definitely want one.  It's not such a big deal with just one Boston Butt, but with several it makes for quick work.  There's enough room to do 2 at a time easily.  Just lay them in the box, pull the bone and I usually kinda spread the meat out with gloved hands to remove any excess fat or gristle, then about 5 seconds of chopping and it's ready.  I don't like a real fine chop.  I like more of a pulled pork texture so I just coarse chop to make it a little easier to eat.

I'm going to town in a few minutes to get some mineral oil to coat everything.  The chopping board already has plenty of oil from the factory but the red oak sides don't.  I'll post some more pictures to show how easy it disassembles for cleaning when I oil it..


----------



## hdflame

I got some mineral oil today and oiled the red oak.  It really made the grain pop!  Here's some more pictures.....no Qview yet, but soon!

Here you can see how the hinges slide apart to remove the sides for cleaning.













IMG_3967_zps36065466.jpg



__ hdflame
__ Jan 15, 2015






Another shot of the hinges.













IMG_3968_zps6731bac6.jpg



__ hdflame
__ Jan 15, 2015






You can see the before and after of the grain in the red oak when I added the oil.













IMG_3969_zps4f5acfb2.jpg



__ hdflame
__ Jan 15, 2015






Sides latched together.













IMG_3974_zps5354d404.jpg



__ hdflame
__ Jan 15, 2015






Oiled and ready for some Que!   I'm going to make a heavy duty case to keep it in when not in use.  That way it stays clean and ready to go.  Still thinking exactly how I'm going to make it.  I think I will take it down for storage in the cover.  I'm going to try and get that made Saturday.  I'll be back at the fire station tomorrow.













IMG_3971_zps85f96c00.jpg



__ hdflame
__ Jan 15, 2015


----------



## wimpy69

Nice box. Doubling as a cutting board also? Seen boxes similar to this but larger when chopped whole hog is prepared. Knock down easy storage and killer handle. Maybe a fire related brand to really put it over the top? Sweet.


----------



## hdflame

wimpy69 said:


> Nice box. Doubling as a cutting board also? Seen boxes similar to this but larger when chopped whole hog is prepared. Knock down easy storage and killer handle. Maybe a fire related brand to really put it over the top? Sweet.


Thanks.  I doubt I'll use it on an every day basis as a cutting board.  I've got a couple of big plastic ones I got from Wally World that are lighter and easier to store in a kitchen cabinet.

A maltese cross brand would be cool.  I might try burning one in the scrap piece of oak and see how it turns out.  Any ideas on making the brand?


----------



## wimpy69

Flat bar stock for a cross. Draw a template of design. Thin stock, cold bend or peen form using vice. Thicker stock I heat with torch till cherry then form, dip in water, match to template. Tack weld if multiple piece design on flat surface then tack to rod. Got yourself a brand unique to you. Get a chimney of briquets going cherry and put that sucker in there till glowing and practice on a hunk of scrap 2×. You want a nice flat set and let the heat do the work. Have fun and if you do post some pics.


----------



## hdflame

b-one said:


> Looks very nice but we need to see action pictures.


Here ya go!













IMG_4823.JPG



__ hdflame
__ May 1, 2015


















IMG_4824.JPG



__ hdflame
__ May 1, 2015


----------



## thegreatmc

Looks really good. It might be going to in depth for you but I'd build a holder on either side for your cleavers and bear paws. That way they're out of your way and you always know where they are.


----------



## GForce77

Nice job on the BBQ Chop Box!   I'm adding one to my things to build list.   I have a big old chopping block but I can't say I keep my meats contained very well.   I'll totally be upping my game well I get no  finished.

I like to use butcher block oil then put on some wood butter.   The Bearded Chef products have really impressed me and I switched over from just using mineral oil.  www.tbchef.com


----------

